# Anyone own a Mitsubishi car? Looking for opinions.



## Destin (May 27, 2017)

Looking for opinions on the brand, I'm potentially buying a 2017 outlander sport tomorrow.


----------



## table1349 (May 27, 2017)

I was never impressed with them.  Didn't own one personally, but I seized two of them over the years that we put in our UC fleet and neither one seemed to last very long.  Always some problem or another.


----------



## Destin (May 27, 2017)

gryphonslair99 said:


> I was never impressed with them.  Didn't own one personally, but I seized two of them over the years that we put in our UC fleet and neither one seemed to last very long.  Always some problem or another.



I hear that from some people. But everyone I talk to that's actually owned a newer one has loved it. And the warranty is pretty kick ass.


----------



## table1349 (May 27, 2017)

Top 147 Complaints and Reviews about Mitsubishi Motors

I always take these with a grain of salt.  It's the dissatisfied that usually take the time to write complaint.


----------



## jake337 (May 27, 2017)

I've owned a 2005 Lancer evolution viii for 1 year and now a 2008 Lancer gts for 6 almost 7 years.  I really had no problems with either car.  They have pretty plain interior but that's what you get for the price.

I test drive an outlander and didn't like it.  It was pretty much identical to tee he Lancer interior, was underpowered and was too stiff of a ride for my tastes.

We ended up leasing a 2015 Honda odyessy instead.  Great can.  I might trade in the Lancer for a cheaper one as it is actually faster and Debbie has her 14 Lexus is250 now.

I really miss my Lancer evolution.  

I personally don't be buying another Mitsubishi besides possible another evolution model.

I would look for a gently used Toyota highlander.  My parents have a 2015 I believe.  Fantastic ride.  Just my 2 cents.


----------



## SquarePeg (May 28, 2017)

I owned a 2001 Montero prior to my current Honda Pilot.  Loved it and had no complaints. Bought it used and drove it to 100k+ before trading it in.  Minor maintenance and repairs only over the 6 years I had it.  In the end I traded it because safety features were outdated.  I would have bought an updated model but they temporarily stopped making them and nothing else available at the time from Mitsubishi suited our needs.  

I would not hesitate to buy another Mitsubishi brand but I highly recommend the Honda Pilot if you're looking for a family SUV.


----------



## Destin (May 28, 2017)

SquarePeg said:


> I owned a 2001 Montero prior to my current Honda Pilot.  Loved it and had no complaints. Bought it used and drove it to 100k+ before trading it in.  Minor maintenance and repairs only over the 6 years I had it.  In the end I traded it because safety features were outdated.  I would have bought an updated model but they temporarily stopped making them and nothing else available at the time from Mitsubishi suited our needs.
> 
> I would not hesitate to buy another Mitsubishi brand but I highly recommend the Honda Pilot if you're looking for a family SUV.



Don't need a family SUV. Need a small vehicle that can handle some snow, haul bikes, kayaks, camera gear, etc. 

I'm just a single guy with an adventuring habit.


----------



## SCraig (May 28, 2017)

Had an '87 Starion.  Bought it new and my only two complaints were that:

1) It ate clutches regularly, As in every 12k miles.  I wasn't very rough on them, they weren't covered by warranty, and were an "Assembly" containing the clutch disk, bell housing, and pressure plate.  Back then it cost me around $600 every time I had to have one replaced.

2) It had independent rear suspension and there wasn't enough thread on the adjusters to keep the camber in spec.  As a result it wore the inside of both rear tires badly.  Since the front and rear tires weren't the same size I couldn't rotate them.  The only other cars that had the same size rears at that time was the Porsche 944 and something else I can't remember now, so they were just stupid expensive.


----------



## tecboy (May 28, 2017)

I like driving Mitsubishi in Forza, Xbox One.


----------



## camperbc (Aug 6, 2017)

I have been the extremely happy owner of an absolutely pristine 2007 Mitsubishi Eclipse Spyder GTP convertible for the past 3 years, and it has been, by far, the best car I have owned in my 37 years of driving. It now has about 80,000 kms (50,000 miles) on it, and has never had a single issue... it's indeed as immaculate as the day it came off the assembly line over a decade ago. I know little about Mitsubishi's current lineup, other than that they sadly ceased production of the Eclipse back in 2012. But if their new models are built as well as my car is, I would buy one in a heartbeat. And there aren't many car companies out there who are willing to offer you a 10-year powertrain warranty. 

Here are a few pics of my Mitsubishi.

Glen
www.FocusOnNewfoundland.com


----------



## Destin (Aug 6, 2017)

camperbc said:


> I have been the extremely happy owner of an absolutely pristine 2007 Mitsubishi Eclipse Spyder GTP convertible for the past 3 years, and it has been, by far, the best car I have owned in my 37 years of driving. It now has about 80,000 kms (50,000 miles) on it, and has never had a single issue... it's indeed as immaculate as the day it came off the assembly line over a decade ago. I know little about Mitsubishi's current lineup, other than that they sadly ceased production of the Eclipse back in 2012. But if their new models are built as well as my car is, I would buy one in a heartbeat. And there aren't many car companies out there who are willing to offer you a 10-year powertrain warranty.
> 
> Here are a few pics of my Mitsubishi.
> 
> ...



I ended up buying the 2017 outlander sport LE. So far I love it!


----------



## davidharmier60 (Sep 21, 2017)

One of the two vehicles in our family is a 2001 Montero Sport.
It leaks about a quart of oil every one and a half or two months.
That ate two alternators but now we have some miracle stuff that soaks up the oil. And the dif makes noise. But other than that it's a pretty good car.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Destin (Sep 21, 2017)

If anyone finds this and cares, I’ve got 10k miles on the car in the first 4 months of ownership. I drive ALOT. So far it hasn’t had a single issue and I’m loving it still.


----------

